# Need guidance picking projector



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thinking about replacing projector & narrowed down choices to either

1) JVC X35 1300 lumens
2)Sony VPL HW55ES 1700 lumens

Was on Projector Central that showed the JVC with more Foot Lamberts at 19 vs Sony at 13 Foot Lamberts when paired with 140 inch 2.35 screen with 1.2 gain. Can someone explain why a projector with less lumens has higher Foot Lamberts or is the PCentral calculator in error?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Thinking about replacing projector & narrowed down choices to either
> 
> 1) JVC X35 1300 lumens
> 2)Sony VPL HW55ES 1700 lumens
> ...


1 reason would be if they have a different throw for the given size of screen, which could also be affected by the amount of zoom you are using. :T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

According to the calculator the throw for the sony is 18 ft vs JVC at 20 ft to fill 140 inch screen. The Sony zoom is 1.53:1 vs JVC at 2.00:1.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> According to the calculator the throw for the sony is 18 ft vs JVC at 20 ft to fill 140 inch screen. The Sony zoom is 1.53:1 vs JVC at 2.00:1.


The closer the projector is to the screen in general will be the brighter the image. Try and see if you can move the zoom to where you have the same projector distance on both with the same size image... You should see the projector with the most lumens being brighter.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The JVC projectors are a phenomenal unit... I have installed several and they are my highest recommendation


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I recently installed an HW50ES in my HT projecting on a 120" 16x9 from 18.5' in low lamp mode. Love the image this projector produces so I imagine the 55ES is even a shade better. I think there were some slight improvements in the Reality Creation function. One of the best features is it is dead silent when on. All of my equipment is in a separate room and the room is isolated from the rest of the house. I have already turned it on a couple times and had to actually check that it was on with no signal input. 

The JVC's have a good rep but I think the Sony has an edge over the X35 in brightness. The calculator is not always accurate for all screen sizes and distances so I would not rely on that to compare brightness. The Sony should throw a brighter image and that would align more to what I was hearing when I did my research. The Sony was always recommended for any 3D due to its ability to throw a brighter image over JVC the X35. I do not use mine for 3D at all and the JVC is supposed to have slightly better blacks but I can say that the image from my Sony is simply stunning.

What's the price delta? I could have picked up a 55ES brand new for $3500 with a spare bulb but found my very lightly used (350 hours) 50ES for $2500 with two years of warranty left and a spare bulb. Just could not pass it up.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds like you got a great deal on the HW50ES. Nice find. The Sony has 400 more lumens vs the JVC & want to make sure it will work well when paired with 140 inch 2.35 AT screen. I probably should not always rely on the calculator but I want to make sure I have all bases covered before I purchase. The Sony is $500 more vs the JVC but dealer is throwing in more goodies ie 2 pairs of 3d rf glasses plus spare bulb. I also don't watch 3d just want a great image on large screen. I am looking at Elunevision 140 inch fided 2.35 acoustic weave. The dealer is local. I believe the screen gain is 1.2. I want to make sure I get the foot lamberts nailed before deciding if screen gain is sufficient with either the JVC/Sony.


----------

